# Fast Easy Dinner from Preps



## Maine-Marine

Open face chicken and stuffing sandwich

Box of stuffing
can of chicken
pack of brown gravy mix

put water and butter for stuffing into small pot to boil
open chicken and drain
add chicken to water
once boiling add stuffing mix and stir

in a small sauce pan add 1 cup water an gravy mix stir until thick

put 2 piece of bread on plate add stuffing and chicken cover with gravy open a can of canberries


fast great meal


----------



## csi-tech

Sounds like a great meal for those long weeks afield. Saved in the memory bank.


----------



## A Watchman

Good thread, what do you guys have?


----------



## Targetshooter

spam grilled " just a little " over a open fire .


----------



## charito

Spam, thinly sliced, brushed with sweet sauces like VH sauces (pineapple, or cherry etc,) or drizzled with brown sugar. Brown them. I find that the more they're browned, intensifies the flavor. The idea is the contrast of sweet and salty.
Serve as a sandwich (fast skillet flat bread if there's no regular bread). 
(with drained sauerkraut), 
and a bowl of pea soup or tomato soup, (or any soup low in protein).


----------



## charito

For a really quick, no-fuss prepping, I've read this somewhere:

Thick Beef-vegetable stew-consistency soup over instant mashed potatoes. 
I tried using Great Value Beef Vegetable, and it's good for this. That's luxury food in a dire situation!


----------



## Prepared One

Toss a couple of hot dogs in a fry pan. Heat and then add canned chili. Heat and pour over toast. ( or any older bread or rolls you have around ) add cheese and hot sauce. Done. A hobo's dinner.


----------



## charito

This one was inspired by Cameron Diaz's recipe for savoury oats. She used steelcut oats.

I've used rolled oats. I like the texture of *al-dente* oats. 
The oats shouldn't be fully cooked - it depends on how cooked you want it to be.

Boil old-fashion rolled oats (I like large flakes) with onion soup mix and just enough water to cook it *al-dente.* When most water is gone, add a little bit of oil or butter. This becomes the substitute for rice. It's versatile, and has a lot of potential for a variety of recipes, as rice. (but the texture is very much different than rice).

If supply of water is not a problem, boil the oats in a large amount of water, and drain them as you would pasta when it's cooked enough the way you want it. This way makes it less sticky.

Experiment in normal situation. Here's her recipe:



> Cameron Diaz Savory Oatmeal with Ponzu Sauce
> 
> Prep Time: 15 minutes / Cook Time: 30 minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup steel cut oats
> 1 1/2 cup of water
> 1 1/2 cup of Organic Chicken Broth / I used organic vegie broth
> 1 leek, trimmed halved and rinsed
> 1 shallot, minced
> 2 Tbsp butter / I used 1 tbsp butter and a little olive oil use olive oil only for vegans
> 2 cups of spinach or your choice of greens
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Add water and chicken broth in a small saucepan, bring it to a boil.
> 2. Stir in steel cut oats, reduce heat to low and simmer uncovered, stir occasionally for 20-25 minutes or until oats are of desired consistency.
> 3. Melt butter in a saute pan, add leeks and shallots, cook until caramelized.
> 4. Add spinach, sauteed for about 2 minutes or until limp, set aside.
> 5. Scoop oatmeal into a bowl, top it off with sauteed mixed greens and drizzle with ponzu sauce.
> 
> Cameron Diaz's serving suggestions: serve it with a side of scrambled egg whites
> 
> This is fabulous!! My new Favorite! Ponzu sauce is like soy sauce with citrus. Use a low sodium variety if you like. I bought Kikkoman.
> 
> Calories: 298 Protein: 12.6 Carbs:35.5 Great source of Vitamin A & K


http://www.yogasharibowman.com/resources-2/recipes2


----------



## Slippy

I was just going to post this same recipe from the great world renowned Prepper, Cameron Diaz but you beat me to it.

(PS,I love anything el dente...whatever the puck that means...?)



charito said:


> This one was inspired by Cameron Diaz's recipe for savoury oats. She used steelcut oats.
> 
> I've used rolled oats. I like the texture of *al-dente* oats.
> The oats shouldn't be fully cooked - it depends on how cooked you want it to be.
> 
> Boil old-fashion rolled oats (I like large flakes) with onion soup mix and just enough water to cook it *al-dente.* When most water is gone, add a little bit of oil or butter. This becomes the substitute for rice. It's versatile, and has a lot of potential for a variety of recipes, as rice. (but the texture is very much different than rice).
> 
> If supply of water is not a problem, boil the oats in a large amount of water, and drain them as you would pasta when it's cooked enough the way you want it. This way makes it less sticky.
> 
> Experiment in normal situation. Here's her recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> Recipes | Yoga With Shari


----------



## charito

Slippy said:


> I was just going to post this same recipe from the great world renowned Prepper, Cameron Diaz but you beat me to it.
> 
> (PS,I love anything el dente...whatever the puck that means...?)


How do you know you love anything al-dente, if you don't know what it means? Just curious.....

Here's the def: (especially of pasta) cooked so as not to be too soft; firm to the bite

The "right texture" depends on individual preferences. 
I didn't know Cameron Diaz was a prepper, but her recipe did inspire me experimenting on rolled oats. I thought to give the credit where credit is due- celebrity, or not - to be fair.


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> How do you know you love anything al-dente, if you don't know what it means? Just curious.....
> 
> Here's the def: (especially of pasta) cooked so as not to be too soft; firm to the bite
> 
> The "right texture" depends on individual preferences.
> I didn't know Cameron Diaz was a prepper, but her recipe did inspire me experimenting on rolled oats. I thought to give the credit where credit is due- celebrity, or not - to be fair.


(Slippy beams with pride. He really likes this charito dude!)


----------



## charito

Corned Beef Potato Cakes


Prepare instant mashed potatoes according to instruction, but make it with less water.
(It will soak up the added moisture from the corned beef).
Mix the mashed potatoes and corned beef. 
Form into patties and pan-fry. 
Let stand for a couple of minutes for potatoes to soak up the moisture and flavor of beef.


----------



## charito

Ramen Noodle Chicken and Green Beans (mock stir fry, dry version)


Drain the liquid from canned cut greens beans, and liquid from canned chicken in a pan. Heat it up. 
Add the seasoning from a 3-minute ramen noodle pack and stir. 
Add ramen noodles and cook for a minute to loosen up. Add the green beans and canned chicken chicken. Cook until noodles are done. Add a teaspoon of sesame oil (optional).


----------



## stevekozak

charito said:


> Corned Beef Potato Cakes
> 
> Prepare instant mashed potatoes according to instruction, but make it with less water.
> (It will soak up the added moisture from the corned beef).
> Mix the mashed potatoes and corned beef.
> Form into patties and pan-fry.
> Let stand for a couple of minutes for potatoes to soak up the moisture and flavor of beef.


I think I will try this one!


----------



## A Watchman

charito said:


> Ramen Noodle Chicken and Green Beans (mock stir fry, dry version)
> 
> Drain the liquid from canned cut greens beans, and liquid from canned chicken in a pan. Heat it up.
> Add the seasoning from a 3-minute ramen noodle pack and stir.
> Add ramen noodles and cook for a minute to loosen up. Add the green beans and canned chicken chicken. Cook until noodles are done. Add a teaspoon of sesame oil (optional).


Well ........ I guess ....... well on second thought, naw ....... I do however have Ramen noodles amongst my pasta stores.


----------



## Operator6

Dehydrated potatoes with canned chili and scrambled eggs. Welcome to Waffle House without the disgusting people.


----------



## 7515

Mix can of cream of celery soup with two cans drained tuna. 
Boil egg noodles till tender then combine ingredients in one pan and heat in oven.
If outdoors put ingredients in oiled Dutch oven. 
Only need to heat mixture long enough to get the soup cooked.


----------



## baldman

Ten tators five carrots two mean neighbor kids one large pot 350 four hours.


----------



## bigwheel

Making me hungry. Thanks. Have found one can of cubed beef combined with one can of sloppy joe sauce makes real passable sloppy joes. We like the spicy version I think.


----------



## charito

Bean Salad

Drain a can of chick peas, green beans (cut), waxed beans (cut), white beans and/or kidney beans, and put them all in a big bowl.
Use your stocked vinaigrette dressing, or make from scratch: vinegar (any type you have), a little oil, salt, a little sugar, and spices (depends on your taste). You may want to add some dried onion soup mix. Whisk until well-blended. Mix with the salad. Let it sit for about an hour to marinate the salad before eating. Fried Spam on the side, will go well with this, too. 

That's quite versatile and can be altered and added with ham or tuna, smoked or kippered sardines, and pasta.


On normal times you can add anything available. This was inspired by a Greek salad made with roasted eggplant, onions, chickpeas and cucumber, and crumbled feta cheese.


----------



## charito

Tuna (or vienna sausage) Putanesca


Cook your pasta. It could even be ramen noodles. Or rice.
Put pasta sauce, chopped black olives, mushrooms (optional) and pepper flakes (optional, to make it spicy) in a sauce pan and heat it up. Add your meat (tuna or vienna sausages). Cook until well-heated. Add the pasta and serve.


----------



## charito

Breakfast for dinner


Place a can of peaches in a sauce pan. Add corn syrup or brown sugar, sweet enough to make a fruity syrup. 
Pan fry slices of spam, or ham, or vienna sausage.
Make your ready mix pancakes. Top with fruity syrup, with sausages or spam on the side.


----------



## charito

Over Rice

* pork and beans with fried cubed spam or vienna sausages. 
(I make this dish with Kirkland beef jumbo hotdogs, sliced diagonally, pan-fried with lots of onions and diced potatoes. I add diced tomatoes and the canned beans, and a little soya sauce. Kirkland hotdogs has that nice chewy texture.)

* Any Sardines in tomato sauce, with soya sauce and a squirt of lemon juice
(I also found this brand Nupak from Thailand. It doesn't come in flat tins, and the sardines are fat and big.....but its sauce is to die for!)
It comes hot and spicy and regular. One of this days I'll experiment adding diced tomatoes with its juice (or vegetable juice), mashing a couple of the sardines and thickening it with corn starch.)

*heated corned beef
(last week I made corned beef sauteed with onions, browned thick-sliced zucchini (not over-cooked), and frozen green beans. I loved it!)


----------



## Slippy

Charito is like butter! She be on a roll...


----------



## bigwheel

charito said:


> Tuna (or vienna sausage) Putanesca
> 
> Cook your pasta. It could even be ramen noodles. Or rice.
> Put pasta sauce, chopped black olives, mushrooms (optional) and pepper flakes (optional, to make it spicy) in a sauce pan and heat it up. Add your meat (tuna or vienna sausages). Cook until well-heated. Add the pasta and serve.


Looks like somebody forgot the not optional anchovies. Cook the boiled dough to the crunchy stage as per how Slippy likes it. Add the anchovies to the sauce and set it out in the Sun for a while..then dump it over the carbs. I have decided to provide a link so he can figure out what is a Puttanesca. 
https://glosbe.com/it/en/puttanesca


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> Looks like somebody forgot the not optional anchovies. Cook the boiled dough to the crunchy stage as per how Slippy likes it. Add the anchovies to the sauce and set it out in the Sun for a while..then dump it over the carbs. I have decided to provide a link so he can figure out what is a Puttanesca.
> https://glosbe.com/it/en/puttanesca


Post of the day Uncle BigWheel!

(Now that right there is comedy 101)


----------



## charito

Slippy said:


> Charito is like butter! She be on a roll...


I'm trying to get ideas how to use up all these canned stuffs - so they can be rotated without hurting the wallet. 
It's nice to have this thread. Not a great cook but, I love to cook, and experiment on cooking! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> I'm trying to get ideas how to use up all these canned stuffs - so they can be rotated without hurting the wallet.
> It's nice to have this thread. Not a great cook but, I love to cook, and experiment on cooking! :tango_face_grin:


Most canned food will still be good well after the date on the can. But I like your recipe ideas.


----------



## bigwheel

I'm pretty sure the only one which would make me heave so far is the recipe using oatmeal. That did not sound normal.


----------



## dwight55

Ya could do what I did yesterday, . . . grab some of that Memorial Day hamburger ya had left over, . . . get it out of the freezer and make some burger patties, . . . some stuffed burger patties.

There's two provolone & tomato, . . . two blue cheese and mushroom, . . . two peppers & onions.

Seems like a guy just should get more than 12 lousy hamburgers out of a 5 pound package, . . . just guess it's a sign of the times.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel

My goodness. Looks highly yummy.


----------



## charito

*Dirty Rice with Salmon
*

The original recipe calls for brown rice.

Cook your rice (whatever kind you have) with onion soup mix, or/any spices you want. If you're using minute rice, add a can of beans in it right away along with the spices. When rice is almost done, and most liquid is gone, fold in cans of salmon (depending on the quantity you want), and squirts of lemon juice (optional).

Other meats can be substituted for salmon: corned beef, smoked mussels, smoked kippers, chicken or ham, etc.,


----------



## A Watchman

charito said:


> *Dirty Rice with Salmon
> *
> 
> The original recipe calls for brown rice.
> 
> Cook your rice (whatever kind you have) with onion soup mix, or/any spices you want. If you're using minute rice, add a can of beans in it right away along with the spices. When rice is almost done, and most liquid is gone, fold in cans of salmon (depending on the quantity you want), and *squirts of lemon juice* (optional).
> 
> Other meats can be substituted for salmon: corned beef, smoked mussels, smoked kippers, chicken or ham, etc.,


Hmm. I have to admit I am cautious of any recipe that starts with the squirts.


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> *Dirty Rice with Salmon
> *
> 
> The original recipe calls for brown rice.
> 
> Cook your rice (whatever kind you have) with onion soup mix, or/any spices you want. If you're using minute rice, add a can of beans in it right away along with the spices. When rice is almost done, and most liquid is gone, fold in cans of salmon (depending on the quantity you want), and squirts of lemon juice (optional).
> 
> Other meats can be substituted for salmon: corned beef, smoked mussels, smoked kippers, chicken or ham, etc.,





A Watchman said:


> Hmm. I have to admit I am cautious of any recipe that start with the squirts.


I think it was around 1995 or so. The company I worked for had a scheduled meeting. A bunch of us flew in the night before and met up at a restaurant for dinner. The waitress comes by and tells us about the dinner special.

It was some Salmon dish. She pronounced it SAL-man, not the correct pronunciation where the L is silent. My buddy JB ordered the Salmon.

The next morning JB misses the meeting. Around lunchtime he's still not there. So our manager sends a couple if us back to the hotel to check in JB. We bang on the door, no JB. Finally a Maid lets us in. It was horrifying, the smell especially. JB was passed out had a bad case of food poisoning.

Never eat Salmon at a restaurant where they pronounce the L.


----------



## charito

*Chicken ala- Burrito Salad*

cooked rice
black beans, drained and rinsed
diced tomatoes
chicken breast chunks, drained and flaked
corn kernels, drained
diced green chilies, drained
black olives, drained 
Lettuce (optional)

If lettuce is available, place lettuce in a bowl; top it with rice, black beans, diced tomatoes, chicken, corn, green chilies and black olives.
Drizzle it with vinaigrette dressing, or make from scratch: 2 tsps lemon or lime juice, 3 tsps olive oil, salt and pepper


----------



## charito

Pumpkin and Sweet Potatoes are quite nutritious to have, but I'm not really into pumpkin pies.

*Pumpkin Alfredo*
Mix 1 cup canned pumpkin with evap milk, or prepared fortified skim milk powder (the original Alfredo calls for cream), and garlic powder. Simmer for about 3 minutes. Toss with cooked pasta.

*Mashed Potatoes with Pumpkin* using dry potato flakes. Prepare the mashed potatoes with mashed pumpkin.

*Pumpkin Skillet Bread, or Pancake, or flapjack* using pancake mix. Add mashed pumpkin into the batter. You may want to season with cinnamon, or used spiced pumpkin instead.

*Pumpkin Coconut Pudding* 2 cups each coconut milk and pumpkin, sugar (depends on your taste), 3 tablespoons cornstarch, 3 egg yolks and 1/4 teaspoon each almond extract and salt in a saucepan; bring to a boil and cook, whisking, until thick, 10 minutes.

*Sweet Potatoes in Coconut * Simmer sweet potato chunks in coconut milk, sugar (depending to the sweetness you want), and thicken with corn starch or flour slurry

*Pumpkin or Sweet Potato Soup*
Add broth to the mashed pumpkin, season with spices and simmer for a few minutes. Add evap milk or fortified skim milk (prepare skim milk powder in very little water)

*Spam and Sweet Potatoes* 
Pan fry cubed Spam and chunks of sweet potato (to brown). 
Remove from pan. In the same pan, make a sweet sauce out of the juice from the sweet potato (add sugar depending to the sweetness you want). Simmer until thick. Drizzle on spam and sweet potato.


----------



## charito

_*Spam Stew*

By Chef hungry jacque

1 (12 ounce) can Spam
2 (15 ounce) cans green beans
4 -5 potatoes
1 tablespoon dried onion
salt
5 cups water

slice and chop spam peel and chop potatoes into small squares add all ingredients I also add about 1/4 teaspoons of Natures Seasoning and boil till potatoes are slightly falling apart, enjoy!
_

Spam Stew Recipe - Food.com

Note: photo available


----------



## charito

_*Spam Relish
*
By Bill Hilbrich

What started as a game of Camping Refrigerator Sweep turned into a very tasty side dish. 
Cooking is a Creative Sport.

1 cup Spam, diced
1⁄4 cup sweet onion, diced
1⁄4 cup sweet gherkin, diced
1⁄4 cup pickle juice (from the jar of sweet pickles)
1⁄4 cup olive oil
1⁄4 cup catsup
1⁄4 teaspoon black pepper
1⁄4 teaspoon dried basil

Mix and refrigerate for a half hour to allow the flavors to mingle.

_

Spam Relish Recipe - Food.com

*Photo available.


----------



## charito

_*Spam Goulash*

By Wendelina

1 (12 ounce) can Spam, Dice into medium cubes
1 (15 1/4 ounce) can corn (Drained)
1 (15 1/4 ounce) can green beans (Drained)
1 (15 1/4 ounce) can tomato sauce or 1 (15 1/4 ounce) can diced tomatoes
1 (6 ounce) can sliced mushrooms (Drained)
1⁄2 onion, diced
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1⁄2 teaspoon black pepper

In a skillet or medium pot heat 2 Tsp oil. Add onions and Spam. Sautee for 2 minute till spam starts to brown. Add all other ingredients into skillet and let simmer for 15-20 minute Serve over hot steamed rice. 
Add Tabasco for spicy flavor.
_

Spam Goulash Recipe - Food.com

note: photo available


----------



## FLPrepper

I highly recommend substituting braunschweiger for spam in recipes calling for sliced spam. Shelf life is obviously much shorter, so it is in no way ideal for most bags, but for a planned trip it is a great addition.


----------



## charito

*CENTRAL PARK SUPPER 
*

1 cup dried baby lima beans (any canned beans)
1 lb. ham, chopped into chunks
1 lb. smoked sausage, cut in 1/2" chunks 
2 c. chopped canned tomatoes
1 lg. can creamed corn

Cook beans, ham and sausage until tender in enough water to cover well. Salt to taste. When beans are done, add tomatoes and creamed corn. Simmer for 20 minutes. Absolutely delicious when eaten from a steaming thermos during a moonlight picnic in Central Park.

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/sc4rb5yf/central-park-supper.html


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds good thanks. As the old song goes. She aint pregnant as she seems..she is just full off them good old butter beans.


----------



## charito

I found this site called Y2K Kitchen.

They've got a lot of "one pot recipes for canned and non-perishable food."

Emergency Kitchen - Recipes for non-perishable food


----------



## Robie

Saute an onion with olive oil in frying pan.

Add one can of sweet baby peas with juice

Cook some spaghetti and add to the peas when it's cooked

Toss with Parmesan cheese

Enjoy


----------



## Maol9

And from the college dorm room days....

Beef Ramen Soup
Green Onions
Chopped up Beef Jerky
Black Pepper 
Garlic Powder


----------



## charito

deleted. double posting.


----------



## charito

There should be a thread devoted strictly for SPAM and other Luncheon Meat! 1001 Ways with Spam!

*1. Luncheon meat and baked beans *

1 can of baked beans
1 can of luncheon meat, cubed
Cooking oil
Water
Salt

Cooking directions:
1. Stir-fry luncheon meat cubes until the sides are browned.
2. Pour in the entire can of baked beans and mix to combine.
3. Add water as desired and season to taste.

Pro-tip: Mash luncheon meat and baked beans together with a fork and spread it over some bread (toasted or as is). We promise it's delicious!

10 Basic Must-Try Recipes For Anyone Who Truly Loves Luncheon Meat

Note: Judging by the photo, the recipe for the French Toast sandwich looks so delish.


----------



## A Watchman

charito said:


> There should be a thread devoted strictly for SPAM


Oh Good Lord I hope not, can't I just call it good with my canned sardines and beanie weinees?


----------



## charito

*Poor Man's Paella*

Put 1 cup uncooked rice and 1 cup water in a sauce pan. Season with boullion or soup powder, garlic powder, a little ginger powder. 
Add 1 can diced tomatoes (including juice). Bring to boil, cover and lower heat (lifting the lid every now and then so water doesn't rise up and overflow). Simmer until liquid is almost gone, and rice almost cooked. 
If rice is still hard, add little bit more water and cover and cook some more.

Add Garden Select Pasta sauce (or similar), a little bit of oil, dried onion bits, and a can of baby clams. 
Simmer uncovered, stirring. to avoid sticking. When rice is fully cooked, add a can of tuna and baby shrimps, and parsley flakes. Mixed with the rice.


----------



## charito

*Hong Kong Style Spam & Egg Macaroni Soup
*
https://food52.com/recipes/32514-hong-kong-style-spam-egg-macaroni-soup

It really looks yummy!


----------



## charito

Fried Luncheon Meat slices, served with instant mashed potatoes and del Monte cream of corn, on the side!


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> *Poor Man's Paella*
> 
> Put 1 cup uncooked rice and 1 cup water in a sauce pan. Season with boullion or soup powder, garlic powder, a little ginger powder.
> Add 1 can diced tomatoes (including juice). Bring to boil, cover and lower heat (lifting the lid every now and then so water doesn't rise up and overflow). Simmer until liquid is almost gone, and rice almost cooked.
> If rice is still hard, add little bit more water and cover and cook some more.
> 
> Add Garden Select Pasta sauce (or similar), a little bit of oil, dried onion bits, and a can of baby clams.
> Simmer uncovered, stirring. to avoid sticking. When rice is fully cooked, add a can of tuna and baby shrimps, and parsley flakes. Mixed with the rice.


I've always thought the word "shrimp" was both singular as well as plural?

Same with "beer".

As in " Hey y'all, I'm fixin to bole up a mess of shrimp and drink lots of beer."


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> I've always thought the word "shrimp" was both singular as well as plural?
> 
> Same with "beer".
> 
> As in " Hey y'all, I'm fixin to bole up a mess of shrimp and drink lots of beer."


Beer is never singular to me.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> I've always thought the word "shrimp" was both singular as well as plural?
> 
> Same with "beer".
> 
> As in " Hey y'all, I'm fixin to bole up a mess of shrimp and drink lots of beer."


You're invited to my fishes fry and skrimp boil.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> You're invited to my fishes fry and skrimp boil.


Just let me know what screet you be staying at...


----------



## charito

Slippy said:


> I've always thought the word "shrimp" was both singular as well as plural?
> 
> Same with "beer".
> 
> As in " Hey y'all, I'm fixin to bole up a mess of shrimp and drink lots of beer."


Hmm....I had to look it up since I've been saying shrimps for plural.

According to Oxford, shrimp or shrimps, is fine.

_noun (plural same or shrimps)_
shrimp: definition of shrimp in Oxford dictionary (American English) (US)


----------



## SGG

Is "Walmarts" ok? Besides that grinds my gears(along with the actual store)...shrimps is kinda cute


----------



## A Watchman

charito said:


> Hmm....I had to look it up since I've been saying shrimps for plural.
> 
> According to Oxford, shrimp or shrimps, is fine.


I hate to bust yer bubble, but down south here where we invented shrimp ....... if ya have a shrimps fry and invite all yer buddies, aint no one acoming.......cause they have no idear whatcha be talking about.


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> Is "Walmarts" ok? Besides that grinds my gears(along with the actual store)...shrimps is kinda cute


"The Wal-Marts" is the proper pronunciation I think. Uncle @bigwheel should weigh in on this


----------



## charito

*Pickled Eggs with Beets*

Use your own recipe for pickling eggs, or create brine with vinegar, beet juice from can, and salt to taste. Add some onions. Wait overnight if you want to have deep purple eggs.

*Beet - Pineapple Salsa *

Best to use pickled beets. Chop and mix with canned pineapple, and pickled onions (optional). 
Serve as condiment.

*Making canned beets into pickled beets*

Drain half the liquid from the regular canned beets. Replace the liquid with vinegar until can is full.
Place all in a sauce pan and add approx. half a cup of sugar and 2 tsps pickling spice, or a combination of peppercorn, bay leaf, whole cloves, cinnamon, mustard seed. Bring to boil. 
Let it marinate overnight before serving.

*Berries and Beets Fruit Leather*

note: dehydrator is needed for this one. The result looks good.

http://www.eatyourbeets.com/recipes/berry-beet-fruit-leather/


----------



## charito

*Spam with Peaches and Beans*

Use a sauce pan. Coat sliced spam with corn meal (optional), and fry to brown. Set aside. 
Toast a cup of white rice on that same pan. Add 1 cup salsa (or tomato or pasta sauce), and stir around to get the fond (browned bits) from the spam that's stuck to the pan. Season with black pepper, garlic power and onion bits or powder. Add hot pepper flakes to make hot and spicy (optional). Add 1 cup water and a can of black beans (or use beans you have), and 1 can of corn (optional), and the _liquid_ from 1 can of peaches.

Cook the rice as directed. When rice is done, stir in the peaches, or serve the peaches on the side. Serve with the spam.


----------



## charito

*Poor Man's Tacos*

Add Mexican seasoning to the pork and beans. Use pancake mix to make thin pancakes (as substitute to tortilla).

*Poor man's "Fajitas"*

Using pancake mix, or your own recipe to make skillet flat bread, you can choose any to create your own fajitas:

Corned beef (heated up until dry)
Spam, cut in strips and browned
vienna sausages
black olives
corn
pickles
Sauerkraut
mac and cheese
etc.,

*Al Pastor Fajita*

Spam, cut in strips, marinated in pineapple juice (from chunks) with added sugar. Pan fry until caramelized.
Add pineapple chunks to heat up and to remove liquid. You can also add corn (drained) and also caramelized with the spam for intensed flavor.


----------



## charito

*Sardines and Chickpeas*

Coat sardines with seasoned flour, shake off excess flour, and pan fry 3 minutes until underside is golden. Flip over and dot the other side.
Set aside. 
Saute' garlic until lightly golden, add red wine vinegar, and scrape off bits stuck on the pan. 
(or, place vinegar-based salad dressing - or your own vinaigrette - in the pan as an alternative, and season with garlic powder)
Simmer until it's reduced in half.
Add the chickpeas and continue to simmer until heated through. (If available, add cherry tomatoes). Remove from heat.
Add the sardines, and gently mix with the chick peas. Sprinkle parsley (optional). Serve with bread or rice.

That was inspired by a Greek recipe that also included cucumbers and feta cheese.

*Grilled Sardines*

Season sardines with herbs and spices of your choice. Let sit for an hour. Grill, or pan fry.

*Sardines and Pasta*

Those *smoked varieties like kippers*, would also be very good for this.

Heat up your preferred tomato-based pasta sauce. Season with more spices like garlic powder, black pepper etc.., Add black olives, and mushrooms, and artichokes (optional). Bring boil and lower heat to simmer.

Cook pasta as directed.
Add your cooked linguini (or pasta of your choice - you can even use cooked rice).

If you want your dish to be really saucy or like hearty soup meal, add some of the liquid from the pasta. Adjust seasonings to your taste. Make it hot and spicy with hot sauce or pepper flakes.
Add the sardines, and mix it gently with the pasta. Continue to cook until heated through. Enjoy.

*Sardines Pate'*

Drain two cans of oil-packed sardines. Add a little olive oil (or use the oil from the cans of sardines), and squirts of lemon juice, black pepper, garlic and onion powder. 
Blend or mash by hand until smooth. Mix well. Use as a spread for crackers or bread.


----------



## charito

*Congee and Corn, topped with Corned Beef
*

Congee is Chinese-style rice porridge. It's a thick version of our Chicken-Rice soup. For those unfamiliar with congee, this site has a photo and recipe for chicken ginger congee:

Chicken Ginger Congee Recipe - Taste.com.au

Put 1 cup rice in a pot, and add 4 cups water. Season with salt, garlic powder, onion powder and black pepper. Bring to boil, lower heat and cook until rice reaches the consistency as shown in the photo. Add more water if needed.
Add a can of corn niblet, including the juice. Cook until heated through.

Pan fry a can of corned beef. Serve on top of congee.


----------



## charito

*Hearty Knorr Chicken-Noodle Soup, with extra noodles
*

Cook Knorr chicken noodle soup (or any brand), as directed, with extra water added. A couple of minutes before it's done, add corn niblets. Take a pack of ramen noodles, and *crush* them to little bits. Add them in the soup. Cook for a couple of minutes.

Note: I normally use frozen veggies (California Mix and corn).


----------



## bigwheel

Dang your making some fat boys hungry around here. Thanks.


----------



## charito

bigwheel said:


> Dang your making some fat boys hungry around here. Thanks.


Since I'm on a diet (trying to lose 5 lbs), and seeing all these canned stuffs as I add more onto them,
this thread is becoming an expression of my food cravings. 

Man, I love eating!


----------



## charito

*One-Pot Creamy Chicken Pasta
*

Boil pasta in water for approx. 5 minutes. Add a can of cream of chicken and cream of mushrooms. Stir and let simmer until pasta is almost done. Add canned chunks of chicken, and can of mushrooms and corn. Season with garlic powder and black pepper.
Thicken it with cornstarch if it's not thick enough to your liking.
If you want it really saucy, add milk (made with powdered milk/water). Adjust the seasonings to your taste.

*One-Pot Pasta with Meatballs*

Place pasta in a sauce pan with enough broth or water. Add garlic and onion powder. Add a can of diced tomatoes (including juice).
Add the gravy from a can of Meatballs and gravy (set the meatballs aside). The brand that I have (Puritan) is very salty, so adjust it to your liking. Cook until pasta is almost done. Add the meatballs and simmer until pasta is done. Thicken with corn starch if not thick enough.


----------



## charito

I find that flat egg noodles takes less cooking time than regular pasta.

_Plain egg noodles seasoned with olive oil and garlic powder._

_For easy chicken noodle soup, season water with soup powder or bouillion and spices, add egg noodles and at the last minute of cooking, add canned chicken chunk, corn and cook until noodles are done. You can add reconstituted powdered milk to give that creamy look, and added flavor/nutrient._

_Canned stew or thick canned soup on cooked egg noodles._

_Sauteed corned beef with canned mushrooms and canned corn niblets served with egg noodles._


----------



## charito

Using up oats and other seeds/nuts/dried fruits......

*No-Bake Granola Bars
*

Choose any.....

Oats (toasted on the frying pan to make them flavorful)
Seeds (squash/pumpkin seeds, sunflower, flax, chia seeds, etc) I toast them lightly on the frying pan
Peanuts (toasted)
Nuts
Raisins, Cranberries, chopped prunes, dates, chopped apricots, mango etc..,
Chocolate chips
Cereals (I used Cinnamon Bliss which I found to be good since it's salty and sweet, and had retained its crunchiness)

Molasses
Corn syrup
powdered milk (optional)
Peanut Butter (optional)
Vanilla extract (optional)

Heat molasses, corn syrup and powdered milk. Stir well. Add peanut butter and vanilla extract. Stir until it's well-blended. Set aside.

In a large bowl, combine the rest of the dry ingredients and mix well. Add salt if nothing is salted among your ingredients. 
Pour the liquid mixture onto your dry ingredients and mix well. You may have to do it by hand (coat your palms with soft butter to avoid sticking), to ensure that everything is coated.

Pour everything on a baking pan. Spread them. Press hard with your hands so they really stick together. 
Chill in the fridge for a couple of hours. Cut them in sizes you prefer. The crumbs can be used for ice cream toppings, or with breakfast cereals.

You can store the bars in the freezer for longer life. Bars stored in the fridge can last for weeks. 
Bars at room temperature have lasted for more than two weeks and I was eating them. They were still good.

These are great for survival, especially when you add a lot of high-protein items to them. They're power bars!
They keep you full for long hours.

There are a lot of various recipes for no-bake granola bars on-line. I've done the recipe given above to use up old molasses, powdered milk, and corn syrup sitting in my pantry for who knows how long, and to get rid of old nuts and dried fruits (that were still good). The bars were good....they didn't last long!

Another batch, I also added baker's chocolate squares (melted with the molasses and corn syrup).
It tasted like a chocolate bar.

_Note: Taste your old nuts and seeds before you use them. 
You don't want to spoil the whole batch by having stale-tasting nuts._


----------



## charito

*Savory Pancakes or Skillet bread*

Shaved or diced Spam (luncheon meat), lightly browned (to remove excess fat). Add to pancake or bread batter. 
Cook the batter as usual.


----------



## charito

*Easy Bean and Bacon Rice Soup*

Mix 1-1/2 cup of water with a can of Campbell's bean and bacon condensed soup, bring to boil. 
Stir in 1/2 cup converted rice (like Uncle Ben's), and simmer for 20 minutes, stirring every now and then to avoid sticking.

*Easy Rice and Sausage Casserole*

Cook converted Rice according to instructions. A couple of minutes before cooking is done, add Vienna Sausages and canned vegetables of your choice, and black pepper and other spices (optional).

Note: you can add condensed cream soup (mushrooms, or celery, tomato etc.,) following cooking instructions as above. You can substitute tuna, or baby clams instead of Vienna Sausages.


----------



## A Watchman

I am sure this is worth reposting, as I found it in this thread and wanted to make sure you learned something important about Cameron Diaz and being al-dente.



charito said:


> This one was inspired by Cameron Diaz's recipe for savoury oats. She used steelcut oats.
> 
> I've used rolled oats. I like the texture of *al-dente* oats.
> The oats shouldn't be fully cooked - it depends on how cooked you want it to be.
> 
> Boil old-fashion rolled oats (I like large flakes) with onion soup mix and just enough water to cook it *al-dente.* When most water is gone, add a little bit of oil or butter. This becomes the substitute for rice. It's versatile, and has a lot of potential for a variety of recipes, as rice. (but the texture is very much different than rice).
> 
> If supply of water is not a problem, boil the oats in a large amount of water, and drain them as you would pasta when it's cooked enough the way you want it. This way makes it less sticky.





Slippy said:


> I was just going to post this same recipe from the great world renowned Prepper, Cameron Diaz but you beat me to it.
> 
> (PS,I love anything el dente...whatever the puck that means...?)





charito said:


> How do you know you love anything al-dente, if you don't know what it means? Just curious.....
> 
> Here's the def: (especially of pasta) cooked so as not to be too soft; firm to the bite
> 
> The "right texture" depends on individual preferences.
> I didn't know Cameron Diaz was a prepper, but her recipe did inspire me experimenting on rolled oats. I thought to give the credit where credit is due- celebrity, or not - to be fair.


----------



## charito

A Watchman said:


> I am sure this is worth reposting, as I found it in this thread and wanted to make sure you learned something important about Cameron Diaz and being al-dente.


I posted a recipe by Cameron Diaz and was simply giving the credit for the source. Is there a problem with that?

It's a different way of cooking and eating oats. The oats being al dente is important for this particular recipe. 
I was contributing a recipe for this thread.

So what about Cameron Diaz and al dente? Obviously there must be something very important about Diaz and al dente 
(in your view), otherwise you wouldn't have reposted it.

I miss your point. Care to explain?


----------



## A Watchman

charito said:


> This one was inspired by Cameron Diaz's recipe for savoury oats. She used steelcut oats.
> 
> I've used rolled oats. I like the texture of *al-dente* oats.
> The oats shouldn't be fully cooked - it depends on how cooked you want it to be.
> 
> Boil old-fashion rolled oats (I like large flakes) with onion soup mix and just enough water to cook it *al-dente.* When most water is gone, add a little bit of oil or butter. This becomes the substitute for rice. It's versatile, and has a lot of potential for a variety of recipes, as rice. (but the texture is very much different than rice).
> 
> If supply of water is not a problem, boil the oats in a large amount of water, and drain them as you would pasta when it's cooked enough the way you want it. This way makes it less sticky.
> 
> Experiment in normal situation. Here's her recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> Recipes | Yoga With Shari





Slippy said:


> I was just going to post this same recipe from the great world renowned Prepper, Cameron Diaz but you beat me to it.
> 
> (PS,I love anything el dente...whatever the puck that means...?)





charito said:


> I posted a recipe by Cameron Diaz and was simply giving the credit for the source. Is there a problem with that?
> 
> It's a different way of cooking and eating oats. The oats being al dente is important for this particular recipe.
> I was contributing a recipe for this thread.
> 
> So what about Cameron Diaz and al dente? Obviously there must be something very important about Diaz and al dente
> (in your view), otherwise you wouldn't have reposted it.
> 
> I miss your point. Care to explain?


Relax Charito ....... its as funny the second time around as it was the first. Ya have to find a little humor in life, it's good medicine for the soul. Here is the punchline in case you didn't catch it:

was just going to post this same recipe from *the great world renowned Prepper, Cameron Diaz*


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> Using up oats and other seeds/nuts/dried fruits......
> 
> *No-Bake Granola Bars
> *
> 
> Choose any.....
> 
> Oats (toasted on the frying pan to make them flavorful)
> Seeds (squash/pumpkin seeds, sunflower, flax, chia seeds, etc) I toast them lightly on the frying pan
> Peanuts (toasted)
> Nuts
> Raisins, Cranberries, chopped prunes, dates, chopped apricots, mango etc..,
> Chocolate chips
> Cereals (I used Cinnamon Bliss which I found to be good since it's salty and sweet, and had retained its crunchiness)
> 
> Molasses
> Corn syrup
> powdered milk (optional)
> Peanut Butter (optional)
> Vanilla extract (optional)
> 
> Heat molasses, corn syrup and powdered milk. Stir well. Add peanut butter and vanilla extract. Stir until it's well-blended. Set aside.
> 
> In a large bowl, combine the rest of the dry ingredients and mix well. Add salt if nothing is salted among your ingredients.
> Pour the liquid mixture onto your dry ingredients and mix well. You may have to do it by hand (coat your palms with soft butter to avoid sticking), to ensure that everything is coated.
> 
> Pour everything on a baking pan. Spread them. Press hard with your hands so they really stick together.
> Chill in the fridge for a couple of hours. Cut them in sizes you prefer. The crumbs can be used for ice cream toppings, or with breakfast cereals.
> 
> You can store the bars in the freezer for longer life. Bars stored in the fridge can last for weeks.
> Bars at room temperature have lasted for more than two weeks and I was eating them. They were still good.
> 
> These are great for survival, especially when you add a lot of high-protein items to them. They're power bars!
> They keep you full for long hours.
> 
> There are a lot of various recipes for no-bake granola bars on-line. I've done the recipe given above to use up old molasses, powdered milk, and corn syrup sitting in my pantry for who knows how long, and to get rid of old nuts and dried fruits (that were still good). The bars were good....they didn't last long!
> 
> Another batch, I also added baker's chocolate squares (melted with the molasses and corn syrup).
> It tasted like a chocolate bar.
> 
> _Note: *Taste your old nuts and seeds before you use them.
> You don't want to spoil the whole batch by having stale-tasting nuts.*_


I'm sure this is good advice to a certain segment of the population, but I have no idea which segment so I'll just leave it at that!:vs_worry:


----------



## charito

Pumpkin Pancakes (using pancake mix and canned pumpkin)

2 cups complete pancake mix (such as AUNT JEMIMA® Buttermilk Complete)
1 1/2 cups water
2/3 cup LIBBY'S® 100% Pure Pumpkin
Nonstick cooking spray
Lite pancake syrup, if desired

COMBINE pancake mix, water and pumpkin in medium bowl. Stir just until moistened. Batter may be lumpy.

SPRAY griddle or large skillet with nonstick spray. Heat over medium heat. Pour 1/4 cup batter onto hot griddle; cook until batter bubbles begin to burst. Turn and continue cooking for 1 to 2 minutes or until golden. Repeat with remaining batter. Serve with syrup.

Makes 6 servings, about 12 pancakes total

https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/141688/puffy-pumpkin-pancakes/


----------



## charito

*Pumpkin Tomato Soup
*

Mash canned pumpkin and add broth (or water). Add cream of tomato soup, and diced tomatoes (optional). Heat and mix well.


----------



## charito

Using corned beef:

*Ragu De Potat*

1 can corned beef

1 onion

1/4 of a green bell pepper, diced

1 or 2 stalks of celery, diced tiny or chopped

4 T cooking oil

4 large or 6 medium potatoes, cubed about 1 1/2 inch

Saute the onion, bell pepper and celery. Add potatoes and smother them down, stirring often, even letting them stick a bit, adding tiny amounts of water if needed. Add corned beef, mix up, add water or chicken broth just to cover top of mixture, simmer until potatoes are tender. If it is too thick, add more liquid.

-------------------------------------------------

Amounts will vary according to taste and number of servings needed. Make mashed potatoes as you usually do, then add drained sauerkraut and mix it up. Layer this mixture, canned corned beef (smashed up) and swiss cheese (diced, sliced or grated) in a casserole dish. The top layer should be potatoes. Bake until hot and the top is brown.

Recipes Using Canned Corned Beef | ThriftyFun

---------------------------------------------------------

*Corned Beef Hot Dish*

Ingredients:

1 (8 oz.) pkg. egg noodles
1 can corned beef
1 small onion, minced
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup cheese, diced
1 cup milk
corn flakes or potato chips

Directions:

Cook noodles. Mix with corned beef, onions, soup, cheese and milk. Top with crushed corn flakes or potato chips. Bake 25-30 minutes at 350 degrees F.

----------------------------------------------------

Recipes Using Canned Corned Beef | ThriftyFun


----------



## charito

*Louskinningan,* which is a purely phonetic spelling by the way. This is basically a simple Indian bread. It can be cooked in the oven but is mostly fried. If you're in the wilderness it can also be cooked in sand. (check out photo)

Ingredients:

2 cup flour
3 tbl spoon baking powder
1 tsp salt
Shortening the size of an egg

Mix and add enough water to hold together.
Knead to fry - cook on low until brown or
Bake at 375 degrees for 12 - 15 minutes.

To cook in the sand:

Assemble the ingredients as mentioned above.

To cook in the sand you first have to make a mound of sand about 8 inches to a foot high. The sand should be as fine as you can find it. Once you have your mound of sand build a fire on top of it and keep it going for at least 30 to 45 minutes. Towards the end of that time let it die down to coals and then ease the coals off to one side. Dig out a hole in the sand big enough for the bread dough and then plunk the dough into the hole. Cover it back up with the still-hot sand and then push the coals back on top of the sand mound. Let it sit for about 20 to 30 minutes then using a piece of wood move the sand aside and remove the now-cooked bread. Holding the loaf in one hand give it a whack (don't smush it) and knock the sand off. Brush the rest of the sand off and it's now ready to eat!

------------------------------------------------------------

*Survival burger.*

to 1 cup instant oatmeal {dry} add 1 egg, or the equivalent of powdered egg and water. Stir well.
Add 1/2 cup canned beans or soaked/ cooked dry beans. Beans may be mashed before adding if desired. Stir well.
Season to taste. I like garlic powder, salt, pepper, oregano.

In a skillet, fry dandelion greens, wild onions, lambs quarters, peeled and chopped blackberry shoots- whatever's available, until tender.
Add to oatmeal, stir well.

Form into thin patties, fry in oiled skillet until both sides browned and crispy.
Melt cheese on top if you've got it.

Nutritionally complete and quite tasty!

Cooked grits may be used instead of oatmeal.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

if you have access to large amounts of clean *water acorns* can be used in place of wheat flour. Just collect RIPE acorns (easy to pick up off the ground) and soak them in enough clean water to cover, let sit for 12-24 hrs, drain water and repeat. Allow them to dry, shell them, then you can grind them into a flour substitute. While it won't rise exactly like wheat flour (because of the lack of gluten) it will have a nice nutty flavor and get you through hard times with little energy expended. During WWII this was done by Japan, civilians were actually given a quota of acorns per day that they were required to fill in support of the empire.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

will keep a little longer than some others without refrigeration.

*Southern Style Journey/Johnny Cakes*

2c yellow cornmeal
2 eggs (you can use reconstituted powdered, but will have to adjust the amount of water to compensate)
1/4-1 c water- will vary depending on humidity, temp ect.
4tbsp honey (you can use powdered honey)
2-3tbsp canned or reconstituted dried corn, drain excess liquid
1/2-1tsp salt (to taste)
1/4-1/2 c fat for frying (I like Crisco)

Heat the fat until a drop of water sizzles and evaporates within a couple seconds but is not smoking. Mix all the other ingredients together to form a texture similar to lumpy (because of the corn) pancake batter. If it is a bit to thin, add cornmeal 1tbsp at a time, if it looks to dry, add water 1 tsp at a time. Spoon batter into pan, about 2tbsp per "cake", fry until golden brown and crispy on the bottom and the "top side" looks dry compared to when it hit the pan (just like a pancake). Flip the cake and cook on the other side until crispy and golden brown. Remove from the pan, to some paper towels or cooling rack, let stand for about a minute and eat. Pack the extras into some tinfoil/paper towel/handkerchief and eat 'em later. will last for up to 3 days without refrigeration if cooked all the way through, kept away from moisture and sealed as well as possible.

If you have it you can top them with- Bacon, canned green chili's, cheese, ham, sausage, onion, garlic, sour cream, salsa, chicken, syrup, honey or whatever you like. They work for both savory and sweet applications.

---------------------------------------------------------

*Oatmeal "pot" cookies* (not that kind of pot!)

2-3 tbsp oil (veg/canola/corn work best, just avoid olive)
1 pack instant oatmeal (I like the brown sugar cinn.)
1 egg
1/4-3/4c evaporated milk/prepared powder milk (I like 1 tsp extra powder to the mix to make it a bit more rich)
1/4 tsp. salt
2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp flour (if needed to thicken the dough)
2 tbsp dried fruit (if you like it)
2 tbsp sugar (if you don't use sweetened oatmeal)
1/2tsp baking powder

Mix everything except the oil together to make the cookie dough. Heat the oil in a backpacking pot, 2qut -OR- make in smaller batches. Cook similar to a pancake, use the lid to accelerate the cooking process. Carefully check the bottom of the "cookie" using a spatula to ensure you don't burn it. Once the dough seems to be cooked about half way through, flip and cook on the other side until done. Allow to cool for a few minutes and enjoy. While it is a bit more like a dense cake than a cookie, it's freakin' delicious!

Just cool the leftovers (if there are any!) completely, wrap them up in whatever you have (paper towels/tin foil/handkerchief). Just like the Johnny Cakes, they will keep for up to 3 days (maybe a bit longer) without refrigeration if kept away from moisture, sealed up as well as possible

Hope ya'll like these recipes, play with them, you can adapt them to meet almost anybodies tastes!

Simple Survival Recipes For After TEOTWAWKI


----------



## sideKahr

SideKahr's SHTF recipe:

Ingredients:
1can Spam
Fork

Directions:
Open can. Eat. Enjoy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Just read thru all the pages, love the fact that no recipe called for exotic ingredients. Have said before, I can eat the same food for a long while, just need a change in flavor. Can't have enough different spices on hand can you? Bookmarked this thread. Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## charito

*No-cooking Overnight Oats
*

*Note: quick-quicking oats will turn to mush. Use old-fashion rolled oats.*

Put as much oats you can eat in a glass or jar. 
Add milk, or water. The amount of liquid depends on the consistency and texture you want. Find out how you want it. Start with this measurement: 1 part oats + 2 parts milk + sweetener and additions

Add fruit jam (or raisins, honey and cinnamon, etc.). 
Soak overnight - or let it rest (enough to your liking). It gets soggier the longer it sits. Experiment now.

For variation: 
toast the oats before soaking to give a toasty flavor.

Add a tbsp of peanut butter or almond butter (crunchy or smooth) - mix with oats, liquid and sweetener. Doesn't have to be thoroughly mixed.

Add toasted seeds like sunflower, pumpkin seeds, or grated coconut, or dried fruits, or nuts

Use condensed milk


----------



## charito

Crackers and condensed milk. (great taste of sweet and salty).

Pancake or griddle cakes, smeared with condensed milk


----------



## Beechnut

charito said:


> I'm trying to get ideas how to use up all these canned stuffs - so they can be rotated without hurting the wallet.
> It's nice to have this thread. Not a great cook but, I love to cook, and experiment on cooking! :tango_face_grin:


Old thread but I'll bring it back to life. From the old broke days:

Instant taters, I only ever had plain
Tuna, I always bought in water
Canned corn, creamed works best, but normal is good too
Cheese, whatever I could get my hands on back then, now it's shredded colbyjack, but canned cheese sauce or made from powder would work fine

Put your taters on to cook. While they are cooking drain a can of tuna and put it into a hot pan to slightly crisp it. Stir the tuna well to keep it from burning and add the corn when you're happy with how the tuna looks. Plate up your taters and put your tuna and corn over it. Add some pepper or if you're rich some Lawry's and some cheese.

It's actually good stuff and great for preppers, after all last spring was the last case sale that I hit. They were selling off leftover stuff from the yearly fall harvest sale and the holiday baking sales. Tuna was 29 cents per can in a 48 can case. Corn was 19 cents per can. While sale prices vary by the time of the year and from region to region those two things along with green beans and peas are always about the cheapest canned goods out there **for veggies and meat**. What prepper doean't have them in the pantry?


----------



## Buttoni

For a quick, tasty lunch, to one can condensed cream of chicken soup, add 1 can chicken meat (drained). Stir well and use as a spread on crackers or pilot bread. Tastes just like Underwood Chicken Spread. I save the drained chicken broth either for the dog's dry kibble or freeze in a plastic cup for using in future soups, Chinese chicken fries or casseroles.


----------

